# Do You Flush?



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

On occasion, do you flush your pumps with something like "Clean Dip", or similar?


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

If it's yellow, let it mellow... no wait. 

If I'm going to be storing my pump for a while I will flush with a pump protector and leave it stored wet.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I too, if not using for awhile will do the pump saver...short term I put paint thinner in the pump...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DAMN, the subject line gave me hopes, but alas, not my expertise after all.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

did you want to talk about a floater...Bill?:jester:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

sagebrush123 said:


> did you want to talk about a floater...Bill?:jester:


Do not, I repeat, do not, get an old fart started on that topic!:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yah mean they're are 'SINKERS' ?

Personally I love the double rounders

And hate the Chocolate Milk Shakes


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

See, I tried to tell you, now this thread has gone in the toilet!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm flush with comments


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You are circling the drain, my friend!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry, college degree in Scatology


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I knew it would go this way........ :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I knew it would go this way........ :whistling2:


Clockwise ...... north of the equator


----------



## Ardee (Jun 9, 2008)

daArch said:


> Yah mean they're are 'SINKERS' ?
> 
> Personally I love the double rounders
> 
> And hate the Chocolate Milk Shakes


If it doesn't stink... it doesn't sink


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

I should've known better.......:yes:

I also flush with kerosene or thinner if it's going to be a few days or more before I use a pump again. But, my question is in regards to flushing any residual build-up that may be in the pump.


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

Someone told me that using Pump Saver in too high a concentrate will reduce its storing/anti rust capability. I tend to use too much.

Similar type products out there:

https://www.americanairlessonline.com/spraytech-pump-saver-plus.html


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

This is the kind of reading I prefer during Cheerios.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

....I try to run several gallons of water thru my lines...before and after spraying...

and I NOW typically just spray latex mostly.


----------



## SDpaint (Aug 5, 2009)

Contractor Jeff said:


> Someone told me that using Pump Saver in too high a concentrate will reduce its storing/anti rust capability. I tend to use too much.
> 
> Similar type products out there:
> 
> https://www.americanairlessonline.com/spraytech-pump-saver-plus.html


 
Do you think this is possibly acurate. I use a high concentrate thinking less water = less rust corosion. I may be thinking incorrectly but how does a higher concentration of water going to reduce rust. I also have always used the pump saver, but recall looking at the pump armor by graco, it has a larger opening at the top and the back said for long storage periods to put inlet of pump directly in bottle and use full strength. They are 2 different products but I think they must be pretty similar in chemical makeup.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

......I worked for the 1st. six years of my painting career as a turn over apartment painter in Washington state..any readers here? I can admit to working for the Burnstead Company and Gerald Phillips Properties...just for perspective......

anyway...this particular boss, had a Titan sprayer and I NEVER knew her to clean it out....she would wrap the siphon tube in visqueen after spray...and wrap the gun....

.......hence the reason for me buying a Titan...they are TITANS!!!!!

Greatest BOSS ever worked for... and a true artist, painter, and friend, ...could build decks and small miniture furniture for dollhouses!

I bought a Graco....because my SW man says his rep is around more...but I prefer a TItan......they don't need so much maintenance.


As far as thinning a concentrate.....why is that a ?......

It is probably more of a problem spraying solids than the flushing.....

Just ask me...I just use my TItan with Lowes(not my pick) primer/sealer....after my go around with Gardz(I love- now) and it is now in the shop for repair.....


Wonder wash was a product I use to use years ago....in a bottle like for pills and was pale orange? any know of?


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

SDpaint said:


> Do you think this is possibly acurate. I use a high concentrate thinking less water = less rust corosion. I may be thinking incorrectly but how does a higher concentration of water going to reduce rust. I also have always used the pump saver, but recall looking at the pump armor by graco, it has a larger opening at the top and the back said for long storage periods to put inlet of pump directly in bottle and use full strength. They are 2 different products but I think they must be pretty similar in chemical makeup.


You would think more is better, I'm just passing on what one of the techs mentioned. He didn't have any info to back it up. I should look into asking a rep of the product, tho sometimes those guys are clueless too.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I learned from a forum that RV anti freeze was just about the same as pump armor- at a fraction of cost. 
Plus it is water soluble, so if I use my gun (occasionally) for latex, don't need to do the switch over to spirits to store. 

Anyone else do this?


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

BrushJockey said:


> I learned from a forum that RV anti freeze was just about the same as pump armor- at a fraction of cost.
> Plus it is water soluble, so if I use my gun (occasionally) for latex, don't need to do the switch over to spirits to store.
> 
> Anyone else do this?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

Josey,

Will Varsol cut waterborne?


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Marion said:


> Josey,
> 
> Will Varsol cut waterborne?


Nyet

The Varsol is strickly for the metal parts of the pump.


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

JoseyWales said:


> BrushJockey said:
> 
> 
> > I learned from a forum that RV anti freeze was just about the same as pump armor- at a fraction of cost.
> ...


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

Marion said:


> I should've known better.......:yes:
> 
> I also flush with kerosene or thinner if it's going to be a few days or more before I use a pump again. But, my question is in regards to flushing any residual build-up that may be in the pump.


the only time I would recommend trying to remove "residual build up" is when you are completely disassembling the pump. Using some type of hot chemical to "clean out " your sprayer could open up more problems. The first is loosing the dried latex paint inside your siphon hose (yes, its in there) and not getting it all. On your next 10 spray jobs this dried paint will continue to come loose, get sucked into the pump and clog a valve.
This is the main reason that a unit comes right back to a repair shop after being repacked. 

Best practice is to clean your unit thoroughly after each use and store with Liquid Shield (LS-10)


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

here is a link a video showing the proper cleaning procedure.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Speeflo08#p/a/u/1/1qLiC2sHcEA


----------

